# 2014 February Rainbows



## Hippielove

2014 February Rainbows

1st
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt14a58e.aspx
cb1 = :yellow:

2nd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17958f.aspx
Drsamyjohn

3rd
Baby1wanted

4th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt117625.aspx
Katiie

5th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17b0d2.aspx
Cryssie

7th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17b798.aspx
Baileeboo77

8th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17b7be.aspx
Vixie27

9th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17958d.aspx
GPapo1013

11th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17c2c6.aspx
???

<314th<3
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17c2da.aspx
charmfun

15th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17cc12.aspx
Kyten1978
KerryGold

17th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17c666.aspx
Younglove
Ktc82

18th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17d412.aspx
Hur575
Neversaynever = :yellow:

22nd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17e3c9.aspx
HaltimeKitty

23rd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17cd72.aspx
hinkybinky

So Far We Have:
0 :pink:
0 :blue:
2 :yellow:

<3 Angels Never Forgotten <3
Nina83

​


----------



## Cryssie

I'm the only one so far?


----------



## Hippielove

So far you are Cryssie, but hopefully you won't be the only one for long.


----------



## Cryssie

I hope so!


----------



## cb1

Hi Cryssie! This is my first tentative post in the PAL section this time around. According to LMP dates I'm due on Feb 1st. Having lost my previous 3 I know this is going to be a rocky road, and I don't know how long I'm going to be on it for, but let keep our fingers crossed and think happy thoughts!!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and Congrats cb1


----------



## Cryssie

Hi cb! Fx! When do you go to the dr?


----------



## GPapo1013

Hello!! Just got my BFP today!!! According to my LMP, I should be due sometime around Valentine's Day <3 <3 Yay!!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats GPapo1013 do you know the date so I can add the ticker.


----------



## GPapo1013

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrats GPapo1013 do you know the date so I can add the ticker.

Thank you! February 9th is the date I got, using Naegele's Rule. I haven't seen the doc yet, and due to my shorter cycles (about 25 days), I'm sure it'll probably change. But, that's the date I have lol :kiss:


----------



## vixie27

Hi all I got my bfp on Friday and I'm due around feb 8th......the day before my sons 8th. Birthday. I had 3 losses in 18 months so fingers crossed for a sticky one this time x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Hippie - can I join in? Due Feb 9th after a loss in January. Hoping desperately that this'll be baby number 1.
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## GPapo1013

I'm feeling great! I mean, I'm tired and constipated, gassy, boobs are heavy and getting swollen, but other than all the norms, hubby and I are sooooooo thrilled!! I'm enjoying EVERY moment of being pregnant--even being nauseous alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day yesterday and almost throwing up a few times-haha. I LOVE it!! Praying for sticky babies!! <3


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome to vixie27 baby1wanted and congrats.


----------



## vixie27

Hi all I'm feeling really good, not,many symptoms yet but boobs are a little fuller than normal, a little constipated and a bit more tired than normal but with my little girl I didn't have any symptoms I was 8 weeks before I knew I was pregnant. With my first, my little boy I was 3 weeks 5 days and the only way to put it is I was so glad my sink was next to my toilet coz I needed both at once lol. I can't seem to get excited this time but am really hoping this baby sticks. Has anyone told people yet? The only people me n oh have told is my sister.....we're super close and see each other daily she would have guessed lol, my best friend and my manager at work....she's really nice and has put me on a different department with no lifting


----------



## cb1

Hi, I've told my sister and a friend but that's all for now. I'm debating telling my boss, but I told him early last time around and he wasn't particularly understanding - it felt like he increased my workload to "test" me, although it could have been my hormones making me feel that way! 

I've had HUGE achy boobs for the past 2 weeks, and was starting to worry that they seem to be deflating a bit as of yesterday, but today I feel knackered, nauseaous, ravenously hungry, and I'm in a foul mood so I'm guessing its all still on track!!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## vixie27

Hi ladie my gp just called me as I had blood taken yesterday and my result was 570 not sure of this is ok or not. I am seeing my gp tomorrow due to previous misscarriages x


----------



## Cryssie

I had my first appointment yesterday. And had my labs done. I'll have my first u/s next Tuesday. I'll be 5+6 based off my lmp. Nervous, but I know it's still early!

I'm trying really hard to wait until we see a baby this time before telling everyone! It's not working very well.. Hubby told his father last night but his mom and step-dad don't know nor do my parents. His step-dad took my blighted ovum very hard.. He had to leave work upon hearing the news he was so upset. :/ So I made a card to put the u/s picture when we see the baby and give to them along with my 'rents.


----------



## baby1wanted

GPapo1013 said:



> I'm feeling great! I mean, I'm tired and constipated, gassy, boobs are heavy and getting swollen, but other than all the norms, hubby and I are sooooooo thrilled!! I'm enjoying EVERY moment of being pregnant--even being nauseous alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day yesterday and almost throwing up a few times-haha. I LOVE it!! Praying for sticky babies!! <3

Me too!! Loving every pregnancy sign no matter how rough it is making me feel, I find it so reassuring.

When is everyone having first scan? I'm in the UK so we normally don't get one until 12 weeks but I'm getting a reassurance scan at 7 weeks given the recent miscarriage. Less than 3 weeks to go and I can't wait, so desperate to see a little bean and a heart beating away :flower:


----------



## GPapo1013

I have my first scan on June 25th sooo I still have a few weeks to wait. I'll be 6+5 that day sooo I'm praying that everything is ok! Not sure if I'll get an u/s that day. With my last pregnancy, they did labs and medical history and exam the first visit and then I had my first u/s at around 8 weeks. I'm soooooooo incredibly nervous for the first scan to see the baby. Our baby never formed the first time soo I'm scared I'll get the same results this time at 8 weeks.


----------



## younglove

Hey everyone! :wave:

I'm wondering if I can join. I got a clear BFP today!! Although I'm hesitant since I'm only 10 dpo (although I could be wrong on this since I never got a positive OPK).

I think my estimated due date will be Feb 17th! This will be my first LO! :D 

I had a mmc last fall (found out at 12 weeks that it had only developed to 9 weeks).

Even though I'm cautious, I still want to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats younglove


----------



## Nina83

Can I join?
I want to be very cautious, try not to overs hare and over read. It will only make me more anxious.
I got my first positive last week, but finally got the beta and thick line to confirm Thursday.
According to countdown to pregnancy, I'm due February 11th, which is creepy, as November 11th was my previous due date.
Our loss was in April at 7 weeks, a MMC. I'm trying to be slightly oblivious as to what could go wrong, so I can keep calm and enjoy. I keep looking at pregnant woman and envy them for not knowing the worry. I know it's always there, but I wish I didn't have to know from experience. 
Every little pain makes me wonder, and every trip to the bathroom is cautious. I want February to be here already.
I'm getting forward to knowing everyone better, and to welcome many wonderful chubby bouncing babies next year!
First scan will be June 28th, at 7+2 days. And the wait begins...


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome new ladies :hi:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Nina83


----------



## charmfan

can i join please? EDD based on LMP is february 14th!

Very scared after a second trimester loss at Christmas :(


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats charmfun


----------



## Hippielove

Happy 6 weeks to cb1and 5 weeks to Vixie27


----------



## baby1wanted

Started bleeding this morning. Only when I wipe. Am very scared


----------



## cb1

Welcome everyone who has joined since my last post - let's hope we all get our rainbows this time!

Baby1 - I really hope everything's ok. It's not unusual to have a bit of bleeding, try not to worry (I know that's not easy when you've had a previous loss..). When are you seeing your doctor? Best to get checked out for your own peace of mind xxx


----------



## charmfan

baby1wanted said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Only when I wipe. Am very scared

hey lovely, how are you doing?have you had anymore bleeding? :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - well it seems to have stopped now, was only there when I wiped, pink initially, then brown now nothing. Scared stiff every time I go to the loo!
Going to get my bloods done this week to see if they're doubling. 
Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## charmfan

It sounds very good if its brown and now stopped! Let us know what happens with the results :) :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

charmfan said:


> It sounds very good if its brown and now stopped! Let us know what happens with the results :) :hugs:

Will do :flower:


----------



## vixie27

Hippielove said:


> Happy 6 weeks to cb1and 5 weeks to Vixie27

Thank you hun. I had more blood taken Friday and my doctor is going to ring me tomorrow to tell me what my levels are at. I'm so nervous but I don't know why lol. I don't have any symptoms but haven't had any bleeding etc either she only took bloods as she wants to watch my levels coz uve had 3 mcs in 18 months. Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## vixie27

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - well it seems to have stopped now, was only there when I wiped, pink initially, then brown now nothing. Scared stiff every time I go to the loo!
> Going to get my bloods done this week to see if they're doubling.
> Thanks for your support :hugs:

It could be left over from implantation or if you have had intercourse in the last few days could be from irritated cervix. I've known people have full on heavy red clotting and their baby be ok. Try to relax and stay calm I know it's hard. Thinking of you xx


----------



## baby1wanted

vixie27 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - well it seems to have stopped now, was only there when I wiped, pink initially, then brown now nothing. Scared stiff every time I go to the loo!
> Going to get my bloods done this week to see if they're doubling.
> Thanks for your support :hugs:
> 
> It could be left over from implantation or if you have had intercourse in the last few days could be from irritated cervix. I've known people have full on heavy red clotting and their baby be ok. Try to relax and stay calm I know it's hard. Thinking of you xxClick to expand...

Vixie - you're right, we did have intercourse yesterday and (sorry if TMI) there was one point where he went a bit deep and it really did hurt much more than normal. Hopefully that's what it is. Hoping you get good news with your numbers this week :hugs:


----------



## vixie27

I had this with my daughter it was bleeding from my cervix. Your cervix is much more sensitive while pregant and all the blood vessels are bigger. I had bleeding after an internal scan with my daughter it was literally everytime something touched my cervix it bled. If its your cervix it won't effect the baby. X


----------



## Hippielove

Baby1 hold off on bding for a few weeks sorry for the scare and I hope baby id fine.


----------



## vixie27

Got my latest betas back today last Monday they were 590 and Friday they were 2660. Is that good progress in 96 hours?


----------



## cb1

That looks good to me vixie, it's supposed to double every 2 - 3 days. 

I had my first blood test last week at 5 +5, had my second this morning at 6 +2. Results from the first were just over 8,000 should get the next result on Thursday... 

How's everyone feeling today - I'm really nauseaous which I'm pleased about, but I do feel rubbish...


----------



## vixie27

cb1 said:


> That looks good to me vixie, it's supposed to double every 2 - 3 days.
> 
> I had my first blood test last week at 5 +5, had my second this morning at 6 +2. Results from the first were just over 8,000 should get the next result on Thursday...
> 
> How's everyone feeling today - I'm really nauseaous which I'm pleased about, but I do feel rubbish...

Just got back from my gp she is very happy with my levels. I now need to phone and book in with the midwife/consultant as due to 3 losses in 18 months they are doing shared care. I haven't had any nausea yet but I didn't with my daughter either x


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news on levels ladies! 
Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:


----------



## charmfan

Great news about the rising levels! 

No change for me sporting a very nice pregnancy "bloat" quite annoying actually when I'm trying to hide it and not actually far enough along to brag about a proper bump :( 

Waiting for morning sickness to come get me and I can't wait :haha:


----------



## younglove

charmfan said:


> Great news about the rising levels!
> 
> No change for me sporting a very nice pregnancy "bloat" quite annoying actually when I'm trying to hide it and not actually far enough along to brag about a proper bump :(
> 
> Waiting for morning sickness to come get me and I can't wait :haha:

I'm in the same boat - I have quite the bloat going on lol! Even DH says it's noticeable. I'm excited about it though, because I wasn't showing last time even though the baby developed to 9 weeks.

I don't have m/s yet either but I'm looking forward to it. Bring on the symptoms, I just want a healthy pregnancy!!


I plan to go for my first blood test Wednesday (haven't seen my doctor yet but she gave me a requisition a while ago). Anyone know when should I have my next blood tests? and how often??


----------



## charmfan

We don't get blood tests like that, get my first one around 8 weeks when I see the midwife, only another 8 weeks Til I'm allowed to blab and actually show off my bump!!


----------



## vixie27

It depends where you are. In the uk you only get betas done if your gp needs to check your levels. I got mine done because I misscarried in march and was still testing positive but ovulating and having periods so my gp wanted to check it was a new pregnancy and not left over hormones. 

I'm really bloated too, no real symptoms as such breasts are slightly tender and nipples are sore and I'm a little more tired than usual........ok so I have symptoms but I want ms to kick in lol x


----------



## Nina83

Hello Lovelies, please don't mind if I butt in...
Charmfan, 
I noticed we're almost the same date! I think it's crazy awesome when I see that! I'm 4+6 today. I am definitely waiting for sickness or any symptom to come (fatigue already hit me, lightly) I didn't have any the first time, I just want things to be OK. I also know it's all in my head- but I'm waiting for a baby bump (not bloat bump!) then it will actually feel like I'm over some milestone.

I finally got over my fears this morning and was convinced everything is going to be OK, when around noon I wiped and there was a ever so slight pinkish hue to it. (am I the only one who hold the TP up and examines it for any sign of something other than urine? TMI)
I totally FREAKED. Started crying- I don't have to tell you guys.
I googled and saw it could be dehydration. We're in a heatwave and I had dark urine all morning, plus a headache these past 2 days which supports my theory.
No cramps so that's a good sign, a few more times after wiping the same pale almost not there pink color, but these past few times- clean.
I'm just dehydrated, must be it. 
Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## charmfan

Hi nina, try not to freak out I know it's awful :( my two "healthy pregnancies" I had ms about 6 weeks so if this one is viable it wi usually kick in around then for me, with the "complicated" pregnancy ie William (see ticker) I had no symptoms at all so this time I'm already having two symptoms more than him, I just need more to put my mind at ease!


----------



## Drsamyjohn

February 2nd :dust:


----------



## george83

Nina83 said:


> Hello Lovelies, please don't mind if I butt in...
> Charmfan,
> I noticed we're almost the same date! I think it's crazy awesome when I see that! I'm 4+6 today. I am definitely waiting for sickness or any symptom to come (fatigue already hit me, lightly) I didn't have any the first time, I just want things to be OK. I also know it's all in my head- but I'm waiting for a baby bump (not bloat bump!) then it will actually feel like I'm over some milestone.
> 
> I finally got over my fears this morning and was convinced everything is going to be OK, when around noon I wiped and there was a ever so slight pinkish hue to it. (am I the only one who hold the TP up and examines it for any sign of something other than urine? TMI)
> I totally FREAKED. Started crying- I don't have to tell you guys.
> I googled and saw it could be dehydration. We're in a heatwave and I had dark urine all morning, plus a headache these past 2 days which supports my theory.
> No cramps so that's a good sign, a few more times after wiping the same pale almost not there pink color, but these past few times- clean.
> I'm just dehydrated, must be it.
> Hugs to all :hugs:

Just wanted to gate crash this thread - apologies ladies very rude I know - but I just wanted to say congratulations on your bfp, we posted on a lot of the same mc threads and ttcal threads, I'm so pleased another rainbow is on its way. I hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## hinkybinky

HI, please may I join you ladies? I just got my bfp and hoping for my rainbow baby which, allowing for my 29 day cycle, is due ON MY BIRTHDAY!! 23rd Feb 2014. I am taking that as a positive sign.

Trying to keep the PMA and just take one day at a time.

Hope to get to know you ladies better soon xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome new ladies :hi: and congratulations, lovely to have you here. 11 hours until my scan, night night everyone!


----------



## cb1

Hi, just wanted to see how everyone is doing?

I got my second HCG result today, so at 5 +5 it was 8,000 and the latest result taken 4 days later at 6 +2 was 24,000. I've had another test today at 6 +5 and will get the result next week. I'm really pleased with the numbers, but still trying not to be too hopefully...

How's everyone's ms doing? I haven't been sick yet, but I'm retching everyday and feel on and off nauseous - which is all good!!

xx


----------



## Nina83

> Just wanted to gate crash this thread - apologies ladies very rude I know - but I just wanted to say congratulations on your bfp, we posted on a lot of the same mc threads and ttcal threads, I'm so pleased another rainbow is on its way. I hope you have a h&h 9 months!

Thank you! I'm so happy to see familiar faces on a happy board!


----------



## baby1wanted

cb1 said:


> Hi, just wanted to see how everyone is doing?
> 
> I got my second HCG result today, so at 5 +5 it was 8,000 and the latest result taken 4 days later at 6 +2 was 24,000. I've had another test today at 6 +5 and will get the result next week. I'm really pleased with the numbers, but still trying not to be too hopefully...
> 
> How's everyone's ms doing? I haven't been sick yet, but I'm retching everyday and feel on and off nauseous - which is all good!!
> 
> xx

Great numbers! Had my scan - saw gestational sac and yolk sac all in the right place. As predicted too early to see baby or heartbeat. Another scan in 2 weeks. Spotting continues, trying not to let it stress me too much :flower:


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies
can I join you please my DD is 18th of Feb, I am in new course of treatment after 4 early losses and I am praying this one stick.so far not much symptoms apart from tender breast, and frequent urination, still early days but I want those sickness so bad to assure me everything is fine.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrat hur575. What is your due date?


----------



## baby1wanted

hur575 said:


> Hi ladies
> can I join you please my DD is 18th of Feb, I am in new course of treatment after 4 early losses and I am praying this one stick.so far not much symptoms apart from tender breast, and frequent urination, still early days but I want those sickness so bad to assure me everything is fine.

Welcome and congratulations :hi: Hoping this is your rainbow baby :flower:


----------



## hur575

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrat hur575. What is your due date?

Thank you, It is 18th of Feb 2014




baby1wanted said:


> Welcome and congratulations :hi: Hoping this is your rainbow baby :flower:

Thanks, I hope so too


----------



## Kyten1978

My EDD is February 15


----------



## Hippielove

Welcomd and congrats Kyten1978


----------



## vixie27

Today.......I actually feel pregnant!!!! Nausea, tired, sore boobs and nipples eeeeek never been so happy to feel sick. How's everyone else getting on? I keep coming on everyday to have a look at how everyone is doing xxx


----------



## hur575

vixie27 said:


> Today.......I actually feel pregnant!!!! Nausea, tired, sore boobs and nipples eeeeek never been so happy to feel sick. How's everyone else getting on? I keep coming on everyday to have a look at how everyone is doing xxx

Hi Vixie, great feeling hehe?
I am not feeling much today, even my boobs are not sore today, I know it is still early but can't wait to feel sick lol


----------



## hinkybinky

Yay, I am official on the front page and everything :happydance::happydance::happydance:



vixie27 said:


> Today.......I actually feel pregnant!!!! Nausea, tired, sore boobs and nipples eeeeek never been so happy to feel sick. How's everyone else getting on? I keep coming on everyday to have a look at how everyone is doing xxx

Ah, that's a good feeling isn't it! Haha :sick:

I have very sore bbs and feeling a bit queasy all day, especially in the car. And oh sooo tired :sleep:

I did a cb digi yesterday and have ticked up to 2-3 weeks, which I am thrilled about. Have an early scan on Thur when I'll be 4wk5d - I know we might not even see anything but it would be awesome to see a sac just to know there is something there. Not looking forward to being in that scan room again - but would be good to get some good news in there for a change!

What is everyone doing about telling people? Obv DH knows and I've told one girl I work with and my mum and dad and that's all. I think that will be it until 12 week scan if we get there.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Nina83

hinkybinky,
I hear you on the scan room... I actually didn't get "the" scan done in my regular doctors office, but I still dread going in. I've already been to my doctors just to chat since, so it eased the pain a bit. I think DH will look at the screen first and give me the OK.
We plan on telling our parents after the HB scan at 7+2, next Friday. I think I'll tell a girl at work (helped me get through the loss) and my sister. The rest of the family- 12 week mark, or whenever the NT scan will be, and the rest- when they start asking!

I've been getting slight evening sickness these past days, and my bedtime is getting earlier and earlier each night!


----------



## KerryGold

Hello! :wave:

I got my :bfp: yesterday after waiting for AF to be late.

I had a MMC 8 March at 11 weeks but Button was only 6 weeks.

I have been feeling rather queasy, which is a new symptom this early for me. I had dizziness with both my previous pregnancies. I have the seabands on!

Pip is due 22 Feb and was conceived on their big sister's birthday!

Trying to be positive but finding myself 'protecting myself' from getting too excited.

I hope we all have sticky beans this time! :dust:

xXx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats KerryGold.


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday after waiting for AF to be late.
> 
> I had a MMC 8 March at 11 weeks but Button was only 6 weeks.
> 
> I have been feeling rather queasy, which is a new symptom this early for me. I had dizziness with both my previous pregnancies. I have the seabands on!
> 
> Pip is due 22 Feb and was conceived on their big sister's birthday!
> 
> Trying to be positive but finding myself 'protecting myself' from getting too excited.
> 
> I hope we all have sticky beans this time! :dust:
> 
> xXx

Hi, I think we are due on the same day. I know exactly what you mean about protecting yourself - I've known for a week and I am still finding it hard to feel positive. I have an early scan tomorrow so if they see a sac I will feel slightly better, but won't feel ok until after 12 week scan.

Fingers crossed for us all and loads of :dust: xxx


----------



## hur575

Welcome on board Kerry, and congrats. I know what you mean about not getting excited. The first time I got pregnant, I was so excited and over the moon but after my first loss I was more and more careful and more nervous but this time although is my 5th pregnancy I am more relaxed, I just figure stressing will not do me any good in fact it might harm me, so I just try to take each day as it comes. It does not mean I don&#8217;t worry every time I visit the toilet or worry when my symptoms goes away but I think I am much better this time around, but excitement I don&#8217;t think that will ever happen until I hold my baby in my arms.

Good luck to all


----------



## hinkybinky

Ugh, early scan was 'inconclusive' i.e. no clear sac found in uterus. They did not even show me the screen and were very guarded in what they said, so of course I'm fearing the worst. Am only 4wk5d so might be too early. They took my blood to test for hcg and progesterone. I am waiting for a call back from EPAU (have been told to call them at 9pm if I don't hear) to say whether I need to go for repeat bloods or just a rescan in a week.

I think I am right in thinking if my hcg / progesterone are 'normal' for gestation they'll just rescan in a week. But if they are not as high as they should be they'll do repeat bloods as ectopic / miscarriage would be suspected. Does that sound about right?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Nina83

hinkybinky,
You're still early Hun! I'm sure everything is right on track! :hugs:
My first US is Monday and the panic attack is building up. The knot in my throat gets bigger and tighter with every hour that passes.
I'm not sure if I'm nauseous from the pregnancy or from worry :(


----------



## hinkybinky

Nina83 said:


> hinkybinky,
> You're still early Hun! I'm sure everything is right on track! :hugs:
> My first US is Monday and the panic attack is building up. The knot in my throat gets bigger and tighter with every hour that passes.
> I'm not sure if I'm nauseous from the pregnancy or from worry :(

Thank you, logically I know that but I can't help worrying.

I can totally relate to that feeling. It just sucks, doesn't it. Hope Monday comes quickly for you and brings lovely news xxx


----------



## ktc82

Hi hinkybinky,

Try not to worry too much as Nina said its still early. Surpised they might only do one lot of bloods because the hcg level can vary so much,can you not insist on a 2nd to put your mind at rest. I have my scan tomorrow so nervous after several m/c & an ectopic. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Nina83

ktc82,
How far along are you? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Keep us updated <3


----------



## ktc82

Nina83 said:


> ktc82,
> How far along are you? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Keep us updated <3

I'm 5wk+3 days. I had bloods done last week & they more then doubled. Will update you, hopefully with good news :) x


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> Hi hinkybinky,
> 
> Try not to worry too much as Nina said its still early. Surpised they might only do one lot of bloods because the hcg level can vary so much,can you not insist on a 2nd to put your mind at rest. I have my scan tomorrow so nervous after several m/c & an ectopic. Fingers crossed :)

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, hope everything is okay xxx

I had a call back saying they wanted to do another scan in a week, so I am booked in for one next Thur. They said they didn't need to re-do blood as my levels / ratios fit in with dates.

So I said "can you give me some more detail?" and she said my hcg was 2700, my progesterone was 28 (I think) which she said was very good. Then she said that the sonographer had seen a gestational-like structure and a possible second structure :wacko: Well, they certainly didn't mention THAT to me in the scan. Flipping heck.

So I just need to sit tight until next Thur when I will find out whether I have zero, one or two viable pregnancies.


----------



## ktc82

Thank you. Wow that's quite high! When they say 2nd structure do they mean twins? x


----------



## ktc82

Doh just read ur post again haha! Those levels are on the high side. mine was 280 at 4wk1d & 638 at 4wk3days.


----------



## Baileeboo77

In due with my rainbow February 7th :dance:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrat to ktc82 and Baileeboo77


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thanks !!! My first scan is tomorrow im so nervous :shrugs:


----------



## hur575

hinkybinky, still early hun to see anything, good luck next week.
Ktc82 good luck with the scan today
Baileeboo77 welcome and good luck with the scan.

I will do my scan next week

Hello all:hi:


----------



## KerryGold

I've got a MW appt next Thursday. Will find out then if I'll get an early scan or not. If not, I have found a place where we'll get it done privately at 7w.

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> Doh just read ur post again haha! Those levels are on the high side. mine was 280 at 4wk1d & 638 at 4wk3days.

Yes, I think that might be what they're getting at. I was surprised how dark my test was at 10dpo, and I suppose that would explain why the sacs are not clearly visible (they say you should see them after about hcg of 1500, don't they?) but the hcg is high at 2800, i.e. each sac accounting for hcg of around 1400??

Am trying to remain neutral and not second-guess too much until next week, but it's so hard!!

Good luck today ktc and Baileeboo, thinking of you xxx


----------



## younglove

I'm just wondering if someone can help me interpret my test results...

I was told my progesterone was 14.7 and HCG was 689 at 4 weeks 2 days, which was 16 dpo.

Unfortunately, the doctor didn't ask for a follow-up test so I don't know how much they're progressing. The receptionist told me "it confirms early pregnancy" and that was all she would tell me!

Do you think these levels are fine? I'm reading that my progesterone is a bit low. :( Last time I had a missed miscarriage at (found out at 12 weeks that it hadn't developed past 9) - would this be the result of low progesterone??


----------



## Nina83

Hello all,
just wanted to say goodbye, and wish everyone a healthy pregnancy.
Yesterday, after starting to spot after sex on Saturday, US confirmed an empty sac about 4-5 weeks. I passed it yesterday and am still spotting lightly. Betas were ridiculously low. 
My heart hurts so much, I don't quite know how to begin to put our life back together.
Much love to all <3


----------



## Hippielove

I am so sorry to hear that Nina. I pray that you'll have your Rainbow soon.


----------



## ktc82

So sorry to hear your sad news Nina.. Life can be so cruel. You & OH take care of each other.xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Nina83 said:


> Hello all,
> just wanted to say goodbye, and wish everyone a healthy pregnancy.
> Yesterday, after starting to spot after sex on Saturday, US confirmed an empty sac about 4-5 weeks. I passed it yesterday and am still spotting lightly. Betas were ridiculously low.
> My heart hurts so much, I don't quite know how to begin to put our life back together.
> Much love to all <3

So, so sorry to hear that, Nina. Sending you lots of :hugs:. Take it easy and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## Baileeboo77

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## younglove

I'm so sorry to hear that Nina :hugs:


----------



## hur575

I am so sorry Nina very big hug sweet heart xxx

I too been having brown spotting when I wipe since yesterday, I am trying to stay positive but it is so hard with my history, normally when I get brown spotting I start bleeding shortly after, the good new that has not happened, and there is no cramps, and everything in this pregnancy seem different but I still cant help it to worry, it is just a waiting game.


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> I am so sorry Nina very big hug sweet heart xxx
> 
> I too been having brown spotting when I wipe since yesterday, I am trying to stay positive but it is so hard with my history, normally when I get brown spotting I start bleeding shortly after, the good new that has not happened, and there is no cramps, and everything in this pregnancy seem different but I still cant help it to worry, it is just a waiting game.

Oh hon, what a worry for you. Could you have a scan to put your mind at rest?

How far did you get with your other pregnancies? I am sure you will be fine, but I know what a worrying time it is. Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## KerryGold

MW tomorrow. How do I convince them of my need for an early scan?

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> MW tomorrow. How do I convince them of my need for an early scan?
> 
> xXx

It's a toughie. I don't know how much sway midwives have - certainly with my first mc I called midwife and she told *me* to call EPAU and pretty much advised me to exaggerate my symptoms to be sure of getting a scan.

I was lucky that when I had my D&C the nurse looking after me gave me the EPAU number and said to call if I wanted a scan in my next pregnancy so I have had reassurance scans for my subsequent pregnancies. However, I have then had trouble getting extra scans when I've been actually miscarrying so not a perfect system.

Maybe you could phone EPAU as first port of call, and tell them you are feeling anxious. If they say you have to be referred through midwife then you can tell midwife you spoke to them and they said she could refer you? 

:hugs: It's such a worrying time and I hope you get listened to.

FWIW we had an early scan last week, which didn't show even a sac but two 'sac like structures' which has had me worrying all week. Go for a follow-up scan tomorrow. Just said to DH that if all is well with that one, I'm tempted to just wait until 12 weeks. Scans don't change the outcome and in many ways I'd rather not have the false hope and then start bleeding. But that's just me.

Good luck xxx


----------



## ktc82

Good luck for your scan hinkybinky... Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## hur575

Thanks hinkybinky, and good luck. My spotting stopped and I still have the sore breast which is comforting, I like your thinking, I wish I can just wait for the 12th week scan, it is true scan will not change the outcome, that is my husband keep telling me too.


----------



## hinkybinky

Glad to hear your bleeding has stopped, hur575, take it easy xxx

Good news from me... we saw the sac today (just one!) along with yolk sac and an early fetal pole of a few mm, which is spot on for dates. So relieved.

As there is nothing of concern, they have not scheduled another early scan, so my next will be the usual one at 12 weeks, unless I get any worrying symptoms in the meantime. They have also decided not to refer me to the ante-natal clinic, since I do not have any known problems after all the testing. I'm quite happy with all that.

Nice to feel like a normal pregnant woman waiting for their normal scan now!


----------



## ktc82

hinkybinky said:


> Glad to hear your bleeding has stopped, hur575, take it easy xxx
> 
> Good news from me... we saw the sac today (just one!) along with yolk sac and an early fetal pole of a few mm, which is spot on for dates. So relieved.
> 
> As there is nothing of concern, they have not scheduled another early scan, so my next will be the usual one at 12 weeks, unless I get any worrying symptoms in the meantime. They have also decided not to refer me to the ante-natal clinic, since I do not have any known problems after all the testing. I'm quite happy with all that.
> 
> Nice to feel like a normal pregnant woman waiting for their normal scan now!

Fab news.. So pleased for you. I can't wait till Monday now so I can relax a little :) x


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your bleeding has stopped, hur575, take it easy xxx
> 
> Good news from me... we saw the sac today (just one!) along with yolk sac and an early fetal pole of a few mm, which is spot on for dates. So relieved.
> 
> As there is nothing of concern, they have not scheduled another early scan, so my next will be the usual one at 12 weeks, unless I get any worrying symptoms in the meantime. They have also decided not to refer me to the ante-natal clinic, since I do not have any known problems after all the testing. I'm quite happy with all that.
> 
> Nice to feel like a normal pregnant woman waiting for their normal scan now!
> 
> Fab news.. So pleased for you. I can't wait till Monday now so I can relax a little :) xClick to expand...

Not long now  Will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you xxx


----------



## vixie27

Arghhhhh I don't know whats happening!! I started to have pink spotting yesterday at 7 weeks 5 days, it only lasted about an hour and only a tiny bit in cm when I wiped. No cramps, no pain. Breast soreness is still here but nausea isn't. Through the night when I went to the toilet and wiped I had a smear or red blood so this morning I expected to have a full pad......nothing only the tiniest bit of light brown discharge when I wiped. Breasts still sore. With my pervious misscarriages I had a spot of pink with no pain but my symptoms had disapeared days before including breast soreness. I admit I freaked out when I saw pink I left work straight away called my husband who works away all week and asked him to come home. I phoned midwife who said ring EPU, they said ring the ward who deals with early pregnancy problems/misscarraige they said to ring my gp. He had no appointments left so I have one this morning to be referred for a scan. I know they won't scan me today. Anyone else had similar with good or bad out come


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hang in there hun, keep us updated :hugs: 

Hope you and your bean are okay!


----------



## vixie27

I went to my gp this morning who said pink spotting is nothing to worry about.......as I told her 2 of my misscarraiges I only had a spot of pink blood. I'm slightly cramping now but I don't know wether that's coz I'm more conscience of it or not. I'm booked in for a scan at 10 am Monday were 99% sure I've lost it so me and my husband are going to discuss what we want to do with regards to treatment before we get there so we both know what we want x


----------



## hinkybinky

vixie27 said:


> Arghhhhh I don't know whats happening!! I started to have pink spotting yesterday at 7 weeks 5 days, it only lasted about an hour and only a tiny bit in cm when I wiped. No cramps, no pain. Breast soreness is still here but nausea isn't. Through the night when I went to the toilet and wiped I had a smear or red blood so this morning I expected to have a full pad......nothing only the tiniest bit of light brown discharge when I wiped. Breasts still sore. With my pervious misscarriages I had a spot of pink with no pain but my symptoms had disapeared days before including breast soreness. I admit I freaked out when I saw pink I left work straight away called my husband who works away all week and asked him to come home. I phoned midwife who said ring EPU, they said ring the ward who deals with early pregnancy problems/misscarraige they said to ring my gp. He had no appointments left so I have one this morning to be referred for a scan. I know they won't scan me today. Anyone else had similar with good or bad out come

I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs: It's difficult to say as bleeding can go either way - I certainly know that bleeding is never a good sign for me. I know how awful the fear and not knowing is as well. I hope you get good news on Monday, hang in there xxx


----------



## vixie27

I had a bleed with my dd at 15 weeks but that was after ic she was fine. Bleeding in early pregnancy isn't a good sign for me and has never had a good outcome so far. Yesterday I was super hungry, my boobs are stil sore and I got up to pee twice through the night. My nausea has gone but with my little girl I had nausea for 1 day sick once and that was it, just trying to hold out for my scan on Monday and not get our hopes up x


----------



## Hippielove

I'm praying for you vixie.


----------



## hinkybinky

vixie27 said:


> I had a bleed with my dd at 15 weeks but that was after ic she was fine. Bleeding in early pregnancy isn't a good sign for me and has never had a good outcome so far. Yesterday I was super hungry, my boobs are stil sore and I got up to pee twice through the night. My nausea has gone but with my little girl I had nausea for 1 day sick once and that was it, just trying to hold out for my scan on Monday and not get our hopes up x

Thinking of you, how are things today?


----------



## vixie27

Today is my scan just over 2 hours!! When I woke up yesterday my boobs had deflated a little and were no longer sore but as the day went on th became tender and swollen. I'm still not getting my hopes up. Will let you know when I've had my scan x


----------



## KerryGold

Good luck!

:hugs:

xXx


----------



## hur575

good luck vixie today. I too have my scan today. I have been brown spotting again, no cramps and boob still sore but still so worried.


----------



## ktc82

Good luck vixie & hur! 

I too have my scan today, I had brown spotting on Saturday am. fx for all of us xx


----------



## vixie27

I am in absolute shock!! So I lay on the couch and they lady starts to scan me. I see a gestational sac, a yolk sac.........oh and there's your baby and its heart beat!! I almost screamed I was that excited. She didn't do a quick scan she zoomed in and out on baby letting us watch the heart beat etc then had a good look around to see if she could see why I had been bleeding. I have a small pool of blood near the sac which she said is from implantation and would more than likely clear up but I may have another small bleed. She booked me in for a peace of mind scan a week on Friday. Excited doesn't even come close


----------



## vixie27

Hope ur scan went well to hur xxx


----------



## hur575

Good news vixie 
I just finished mine. all good baby spot on with due date and there is a heart beat. they couldn't. find the reason for brown spotting. they will scan me every two weeks till 12 weeks


----------



## Kyten1978

I just had my scan and everything is great. measuring 7w 1 day with a hb of 150. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news on scans ladies!


----------



## hinkybinky

Great news on scans, so pleased for you all xxx


----------



## ktc82

Good news here too!! We have a bean with a heartbeat & measuring exactly 7 weeks!! So happy. She said I had some bruising at the side of the sac which probably caused the spotting, she also said I might spot again. Been discharged now from epau, so got a long 5 week wait to my next scan. 

Congrats vixie & hur xx


----------



## hur575

Healthy pregnancy for all ladies, great scans


----------



## younglove

Glad to hear all of your scans went well!! It definitely gives me hope! :D

I'm not having too many symptoms these days, which is making be a bit nervous. I'm waiting for my second blood test results but my doctor's office is closed today.

My scan is not until the 11th. FX!


----------



## Hippielove

So glad your scans are going well ladies...


----------



## vixie27

Was shopping with a friend this morning and felt a massive gush. Rushed to the toilet and it was blood, bright red. Rushed to buy some new knickers and bottoms to change into. While waiting to pay I could feel it running out of me. At this point I was so scared. My friend called the nurse who scanned me yesterday who said come straight in and she would rescan me within an hour. She found the heart beat instantly but more worryingly found a big bleed near baby which is around the size of the sac. She did an internal scan after as she thought it could be a second scan or a bleed attached to sac. It is seperate and defiantly blood. She asked if I wanted to be admitted but my husband works away and I have 2 children to look after, she said all they could do is monitor my pads every hour but other than that there is nothing they can do. She has said it's basically 50/50 at the minute but baby looks like its hanging in there for now. I have another scan booked for a week on Friday but if I bleed, have any clots or pain I have to call an ambulance or get there as soon as I can. No more gushes for about 5 hours just pink when I wipe now, so scared x


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> Good news here too!! We have a bean with a heartbeat & measuring exactly 7 weeks!! So happy. She said I had some bruising at the side of the sac which probably caused the spotting, she also said I might spot again. Been discharged now from epau, so got a long 5 week wait to my next scan.
> 
> Congrats vixie & hur xx

Great news! So pleaed for you :hugs: We both have that long wait now until 12 weeks, hope time flies :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

vixie27 said:


> Was shopping with a friend this morning and felt a massive gush. Rushed to the toilet and it was blood, bright red. Rushed to buy some new knickers and bottoms to change into. While waiting to pay I could feel it running out of me. At this point I was so scared. My friend called the nurse who scanned me yesterday who said come straight in and she would rescan me within an hour. She found the heart beat instantly but more worryingly found a big bleed near baby which is around the size of the sac. She did an internal scan after as she thought it could be a second scan or a bleed attached to sac. It is seperate and defiantly blood. She asked if I wanted to be admitted but my husband works away and I have 2 children to look after, she said all they could do is monitor my pads every hour but other than that there is nothing they can do. She has said it's basically 50/50 at the minute but baby looks like its hanging in there for now. I have another scan booked for a week on Friday but if I bleed, have any clots or pain I have to call an ambulance or get there as soon as I can. No more gushes for about 5 hours just pink when I wipe now, so scared x

Oh my goodness, just read this :nope: Hope you are okay. Are you able to enlist any support to help with your kids so you can take it a bit easy? Keeping everything corssed and sending you positive thoughts xxx


----------



## vixie27

I have been laid with my feet up all afternoon at my sisters. She collected my kids from school, cooked their tea all I had to do was bring them home and get them ready for bed. She is coming to do my cleaning tomorrow so I don't have to move too much. Thank you hun xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh vixie hope everything is going to be ok for you. Do as little as you possibly can and we're thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## vixie27

So bled again last night. They managed to get me in for an emergency scan within an hour again today. Baby is still looking fine, measuring and growing at it should, the bleed is a little bigger today but I'm not actually bleeding anymore. Nurse described it as a ticking time bomb...........when it goes off I will know about it. She can't say what risk of any it has to baby as she just doesn't know herself. She said she has seen people with the tiniest uterine bleed misscarry but has seen people with bleeds bigger than mine be fine. She described it as moderate so not the worst. I don't have a scan till a week Friday now but hopefully by then the bleed has got small not bigger x


----------



## ktc82

vixie27 said:


> So bled again last night. They managed to get me in for an emergency scan within an hour again today. Baby is still looking fine, measuring and growing at it should, the bleed is a little bigger today but I'm not actually bleeding anymore. Nurse described it as a ticking time bomb...........when it goes off I will know about it. She can't say what risk of any it has to baby as she just doesn't know herself. She said she has seen people with the tiniest uterine bleed misscarry but has seen people with bleeds bigger than mine be fine. She described it as moderate so not the worst. I don't have a scan till a week Friday now but hopefully by then the bleed has got small not bigger x

So sorry your having to go through this vixie. Seems you have a very sticky one though. Hang in there xx


----------



## cb1

How worrying Vixie, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok for you xx


----------



## vixie27

Thanks ladies. I had a good day/night yesterday bleeding seems to have stopped now and I'm not having any pain. Reassured me seeing heartbeat 3 days in a row. Baby was measuring 20mm yesterday and has grown 3mm since Monday, nice fast heartbeat. 8 days to wait till my next scan will be the longest wait lol. Can't wait 
to see my baby again. I'm hoping the bleed is smaller when we go back as my fear is if it keeps growing it might put pressure on the sac and cause it to burst and make me misscarry


----------



## Katiie

Hi can I join?

This will be my rainbow after a loss in January. 
Due date is 4th Feburary. 

I have cervical ectroption so I've had lots of bleeding this pregnancy... Such a worry. 
Hoping to get loads of support off you lovelys as we follow each other xxx


----------



## vixie27

Hi Katy and welcome x


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Katiie.


----------



## hinkybinky

Congratualtions on your pregnancy and welcome, Katiie xxx


----------



## cb1

Hi, just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I'm still feeling rubbish, nauseous and have no energy. I had my booking in appointment today and have my scan date now for the 22nd. I have also been told I will be under consultant care as my age (40) makes me high risk!


----------



## hinkybinky

cb1 said:


> Hi, just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I'm still feeling rubbish, nauseous and have no energy. I had my booking in appointment today and have my scan date now for the 22nd. I have also been told I will be under consultant care as my age (40) makes me high risk!

Same here - nauseous and just want to sleep. Bleuugh. Hope you start to come out the other side soon x

I had my midwife appt today and I am to be consultant led as well due to recurrent miscarriages. I guess it's a positive thing as we will be looked after more closely and get any extra care we need. She did mention my age too (I am 36 and still consider myself a spring chicken!!).


----------



## ktc82

Hi ladies.. pretty much the same here, nauseous to hell!! Having to eat every hour. Food aversions driving me crackers. Had cheese n tomato sandwich for dinner & tea today because I don't fancy anything. I'm not complaining mind lol!! Glad your both going to be closely looked after :) 10 days till my booking in app. xx


----------



## cb1

That's weird ktc - all I wanted for lunch was a cheese and tomato sandwich, that's one of my main cravings at the moment! 

Hinky my mw didn't seem concerned with my previous losses, I'm not sure why, it could be that the tests I've had so far haven't given a reason. Have you had any testing, and are you doing anything differently this time?


----------



## vixie27

I'm so nauseous it's unreal......feeling sick all day everyday!! My craving English ladies with kids will know what I'm on about lol spicy tomato snaps......yes the kids crisps with a crocodile on the pack I can't get enough of them. They are the only thing to stop me feeling sick but my supply has run out, kids r in bed so no more till the morning :-( other than that doing great x


----------



## ktc82

Cb1 my sandwich was lovely, thing is I enjoy something one day & the next just the thought repulses me haha!! N vixie so strange cos I'm not a crisp kinda person but called in my local shop n bought a pack of snaps haha really enjoyed em! How bizarre :) x


----------



## hinkybinky

cb1 said:


> That's weird ktc - all I wanted for lunch was a cheese and tomato sandwich, that's one of my main cravings at the moment!
> 
> Hinky my mw didn't seem concerned with my previous losses, I'm not sure why, it could be that the tests I've had so far haven't given a reason. Have you had any testing, and are you doing anything differently this time?

Yes, I had the basic testing and they didn't find anything wrong. I am taking low dose aspirin this time but nothing else. I did query the consultant led, explaining it's only first-tri losses I've had, and I had no complications with first pregnancy so don't consider myself high-risk. I don't want being consultant-led to limit my choices later on. They just said it's standard due to the recurrent mc and that it will just be a couple of extra appts to check everything is going as it should :shrug:


----------



## hinkybinky

I am craving anything which involves carbs + fat + salt:
crisps
marmite on toast
cheese sandwiches
buttery crumpets
plain jacket potato with butter and salt
pizza

Salad and fruit I am having to force down!

I am going to be the size of a house!!


----------



## cb1

I really want a bag of Snaps now!!


----------



## Katiie

I'm suddenly craving a cheese & tomato sandwich.


----------



## vixie27

My sister in law is going to the whole saler to buy me a whole box of snaps.......I love that girl. I dreamt of snaps and now I'm counting down to taking the kids to school so I can go to the shop x


----------



## cb1

They don't sell them in my local co-op!! However I have stocked up in tomatoes ready for lunch.

Is anyone else putting themselves through the ringer mentally with this pregnancy?? Last night at 3am I was convinced it was all over as my boobs seemed deflated. I was even trying to convince myself I didn't feel too nauseous this morning, right up until I threw up that is!! I really can't wait for the first tri to be over...


----------



## KerryGold

vixie27 said:


> I'm so nauseous it's unreal......feeling sick all day everyday!! My craving English ladies with kids will know what I'm on about lol spicy tomato snaps......yes the kids crisps with a crocodile on the pack I can't get enough of them. They are the only thing to stop me feeling sick but my supply has run out, kids r in bed so no more till the morning :-( other than that doing great x

OMG! I had a pack of these today when my late afternoon nausea kicked in! I do love them at any time though so can't really call them a preggo craving! :rofl:

I start the day heaving, feel okay between 11-4 so don't eat till 11 then feel like pants all evening but don't actually gag.

Had our follow-up scan today! Pip is measuring 7+2 and has done a LOT of growing since 11 days ago! Little heart beating away and arms and legs waving about :cloud9:

Say hi!

xXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vixie27

Had another scan yesterday all was fine baby kicking away was 9+6 the bleed has got a lot smaller it measured 2.5 mm by 2.3mm still spotting every now and then so hopefully by the next scan all bleeding will be gone x


----------



## cb1

That's great news Vixie!! I'm really pleased for you. 

Is anyone getting any sign of a bump yet? I'm 11 weeks today and my clothes are definitely getting a bit tighter..


----------



## vixie27

Im 10 weeks my work trousers now dont do up lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Can I dip my toes in here?

Congrats to all you ladies...PAL is crazy stuff :wacko:

I'll be participating more after my next scan if it's positive as that time is my critical point of losing my pregnancies :dohh:

Sticky :dust: all round

XxX


----------



## Janisdkh

Hi everyone..We miscarried May 2012 and fell pregnant again and I was due Feb 1st 2014 and last Saturday I started spotting brown and pink. Went to my ultrasound July 9th 10.3 weeks and baby did not grow and sac and everything seemed empty. I spotted and the bleeding became darker. For the last three days I have been in and out of labor passing massive clots. Contractions 2-3 mins a part yesterday for 5 hours straight. .Just a few hours ago I passed my baby and sac at 11 weeks. A very devastating experience. :( :'( I just want my baby back. I needed something to hold on to so I decided to make a WTTC ticker <3 Good luck to everyone <3 I pray that no one experiences what I have went through. Many bleeds are normal.. Mine unfortunately was not :'( XO


----------



## Neversaynever

Janisdkh said:


> Hi everyone..We miscarried May 2012 and fell pregnant again and I was due Feb 1st 2014 and last Saturday I started spotting brown and pink. Went to my ultrasound July 9th 10.3 weeks and baby did not grow and sac and everything seemed empty. I spotted and the bleeding became darker. For the last three days I have been in and out of labor passing massive clots. Contractions 2-3 mins a part yesterday for 5 hours straight. .Just a few hours ago I passed my baby and sac at 11 weeks. A very devastating experience. :( :'( I just want my baby back. I needed something to hold on to so I decided to make a WTTC ticker <3 Good luck to everyone <3 I pray that no one experiences what I have went through. Many bleeds are normal.. Mine unfortunately was not :'( XO

I'm so sorry you had to experience this again :nope:

:hugs: and look after yourself and OH. 

XxX


----------



## vixie27

So so sorry for ur loss hun. I've had 3 in a row before this pregnancy. Each one got harder to cope with. Thinking of u and sending u hugs x


----------



## Baileeboo77

So sorry hun :cry: stay strong :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Janisdkh said:


> Hi everyone..We miscarried May 2012 and fell pregnant again and I was due Feb 1st 2014 and last Saturday I started spotting brown and pink. Went to my ultrasound July 9th 10.3 weeks and baby did not grow and sac and everything seemed empty. I spotted and the bleeding became darker. For the last three days I have been in and out of labor passing massive clots. Contractions 2-3 mins a part yesterday for 5 hours straight. .Just a few hours ago I passed my baby and sac at 11 weeks. A very devastating experience. :( :'( I just want my baby back. I needed something to hold on to so I decided to make a WTTC ticker <3 Good luck to everyone <3 I pray that no one experiences what I have went through. Many bleeds are normal.. Mine unfortunately was not :'( XO

So sorry for your loss. You will see from many ladies' signatures that some of us have been through multiple losses so we know that devastating pain, especially when you have got so far through first tri. Just go easy on yourself and give yourself time to heal xxx


----------



## hur575

Janisdkh, so sorry for your loss, I know no words can make it better so big hug:hugs:
vixie27 how are you? Is everything fine now?

Hi ladies hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have beet brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measure right for my last period, so I cant be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy:happydance:, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.


----------



## vixie27

I'm still spotting on and off, I'm 10+2 now and symptoms show no sign of going eating beef and tomato pot noodles none stop.......I don't even like them lol


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> Janisdkh, so sorry for your loss, I know no words can make it better so big hug:hugs:
> vixie27 how are you? Is everything fine now?
> 
> Hi ladies hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have beet brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measure right for my last period, so I cant be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy:happydance:, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.

Glad to hear your scan went well :happydance:

Vixie - I must admit I stopped by the Pot Noodle shelf in Asda at the weekend. Haven't quite succumbed but oh my, does it sound good right now!

Hi, Neversaynever, congratulations and good luck for your scan, I know that feeling well :flower:

In answer to cb1, I am back into my post-pregnancy, pre-weight loss clothes! I just can't control my eating with the nausea; I have been eating so much toast and butter to curb it but I know it's not great. Looking forward to being able to eat more healthily in second tri.

Well, today would have been my due date for my last prgnancy which I lost a week before Christmas. I'm just glad the royal baby hasn't arrived today, I was dreading that. I must admit that today would have been a lot worse if I were not pregnant again, but am still definitely not out of the woods, and am going to be a nervous wreck for the next 4 weeks until my scan on 12th August (our wedding anniversary, of all dates).


----------



## hur575

Vixie. symptoms are great news

hinkybinky- good luck for your scan, I know my two weeks wait felt like eternity.

Today I am relaxed and taking one day at time but, I am sure I will find something to worry about.


----------



## Katiie

I keep freaking out that im gonna have a mmc.

Last time I had a mc it wasnt a missed one, it just didnt grow past 5 weeks..

Does this panic ever go away!?
Its like I have symtpoms, but you can have symptoms with mmc :(


----------



## hur575

Katiie said:


> I keep freaking out that im gonna have a mmc.
> 
> Last time I had a mc it wasnt a missed one, it just didnt grow past 5 weeks..
> 
> Does this panic ever go away!?
> Its like I have symtpoms, but you can have symptoms with mmc :(

With our history we freak out all the time, but try to take each day at time.It is hard but maybe after a scan you will relax a bit.


----------



## Neversaynever

hinkybinky said:


> hur575 said:
> 
> 
> Janisdkh, so sorry for your loss, I know no words can make it better so big hug:hugs:
> vixie27 how are you? Is everything fine now?
> 
> Hi ladies hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have beet brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measure right for my last period, so I can&#8217;t be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy:happydance:, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.
> 
> Glad to hear your scan went well :happydance:
> 
> Vixie - I must admit I stopped by the Pot Noodle shelf in Asda at the weekend. Haven't quite succumbed but oh my, does it sound good right now!
> 
> Hi, Neversaynever, congratulations and good luck for your scan, I know that feeling well :flower:
> 
> In answer to cb1, I am back into my post-pregnancy, pre-weight loss clothes! I just can't control my eating with the nausea; I have been eating so much toast and butter to curb it but I know it's not great. Looking forward to being able to eat more healthily in second tri.
> 
> Well, today would have been my due date for my last prgnancy which I lost a week before Christmas. I'm just glad the royal baby hasn't arrived today, I was dreading that. I must admit that today would have been a lot worse if I were not pregnant again, but am still definitely not out of the woods, and am going to be a nervous wreck for the next 4 weeks until my scan on 12th August (our wedding anniversary, of all dates).Click to expand...

Dates are such a hard thing to get past...especially after several losses. I agree it softens the blow a little being pregnant again but still...good luck for the 12th...hoping it'll be a double celebration :flower:



Katiie said:


> I keep freaking out that im gonna have a mmc.
> 
> Last time I had a mc it wasnt a missed one, it just didnt grow past 5 weeks..
> 
> Does this panic ever go away!?
> Its like I have symtpoms, but you can have symptoms with mmc :(

Honestly...the panic and fear has never left me at all. I thought I'd be ok with this pregnancy after having my rainbow...but I'm just as neurotic :wacko:

Symptoms..no symptoms..don't mean a thing IMO. Only thing that is for real is that scan and for me...the doppler was my sanity saver. 

:hugs: it's very hard..especially the first tri

XxX


----------



## Katiie

I usedy Doppler and found the heart beat :cloud9:
It will deffo be my saviour. 

It was literally on my pube line!


----------



## Neversaynever

Katiie said:


> I usedy Doppler and found the heart beat :cloud9:
> It will deffo be my saviour.
> 
> It was literally on my pube line!

:happydance: yay good stuff

I was 11+3 with my son but I hadn't tried before as refuse to buy a doppler until after the 11 week reassurance scan :haha:

Hope I get to use hear this HB soon :coffee:

XxX


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Hello everyone 


I have been scared to post on this forum or get excited over this pregnancy 
But I'm gunna take the plunge!

But my bump is or should be due around feb 22nd 

... Wishing everyone an amazing pregnancy !!


----------



## cb1

Hi Haltimekitty and welcome aboard!

Yay on the heartbeat Kattie, that's great news!!

I have my scan scheduled for the 22nd and its fair to say I'm nervous as hell about it!! I've gone from having really bad nausea to feeling great and getting my appetite back the last couple of days, I'm trying to put it down to being past 11 weeks now, but it does worry me...

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats HaltimeKitty.


----------



## Neversaynever

Found the dude yesterday :happydance: had trouble finding it today twice so gave it one more try tonight and ta da :happydance:

Not out the woods by a long shot but feel a little bit more reassured :flower:

Hope everyone is doing ok :thumbup:

XxX

P.S. Hippie...could you add me to the front page please? EDD 18th until scan confirms otherwise :flower:


----------



## cb1

Just wanted to say 12 weeks today!!!! Still feeling really grotty and nauseous, which I'm taking as a good sign..

I have my scan on Monday, can't even begin to describe how nervous I am..

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Katiie

So exciting!!!
This thread is gonna be full of lovely scan photos next week! :cloud9:


----------



## hinkybinky

cb1 said:


> Just wanted to say 12 weeks today!!!! Still feeling really grotty and nauseous, which I'm taking as a good sign..
> 
> I have my scan on Monday, can't even begin to describe how nervous I am..
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

Ah, can't wait for that milestone. 9 weeks today so this is my 3-week danger zone, just trying to chill out.

Look forward to your update on Monday xxx


----------



## cb1

Had my scan and saw a wriggling baby!! I will upload the photo later.

However they put my due date as 27th Jan so officially I should move groups, I'm quite happy here though so would rather stick around if that's ok?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## hur575

cb1 said:


> Had my scan and saw a wriggling baby!! I will upload the photo later.
> 
> However they put my due date as 27th Jan so officially I should move groups, I'm quite happy here though so would rather stick around if that's ok?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx

That is great news
Hi everyone, I still feel worried, even though no spotting or pain, it just I can't seem to relax. waiting for my 12 week scan now.

how is every one doing with the heat?? it is so hot, I really can't cope, it is draining me.


----------



## vixie27

I have my scan a week tomorrow. I am still spotting every now and then but I was told to expect that. Sickness seems to be fading now. I keep worrying something is wrong but I was scanned at 9+6 and everything looked great so I'm going to try and relax for now. Cnt wait to have the first tri out the way x


----------



## HaltimeKitty

So just an update ... Saw the doctor on Friday and she's moved my due date up from feb 22 to the 9th ... Has me calling everywhere trying to book an ultrasound for this week to be more sure of due date and how baby is doing.



Hope everyone's doing good and that everyone who's got ms that it goes away soon.


----------



## cb1

Good luck Vixie, I hope it goes well xx

Does anyone know how to upload photos from an iPhone?


----------



## Katiie

Download the photobucket app,
Upload photos,
Get the IMG code,
Copy and paste it into here :)


----------



## cb1

Thanks Katiie, lets see if this works...

https://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p648/claireg-72/null_zps52abf69a.jpg


----------



## cb1

Yay!! It worked! My cousin thinks we should call it Harribo as it looks like a cola bottle, either that or Ripley because its a bit alien-esque!!


----------



## hur575

nice scan picture cb1

hello everyone 

My scan is booked for next Friday. I hope will feel more relaxed after it.


----------



## Katiie

My babies wave hello! :wave:
https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-42.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz218/Pimgu/null-41.jpg


----------



## hur575

aww so cute wave Katiie from both


----------



## KerryGold

I need to get through this next week to get further than with my :angel:

The fact I'm suffering with hyperemesis vs the no symptoms of last time reassure me that Pip is probably doing okay in there...

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> I need to get through this next week to get further than with my :angel:
> 
> The fact I'm suffering with hyperemesis vs the no symptoms of last time reassure me that Pip is probably doing okay in there...
> 
> xXx

Hey Kerry, I am in the same boat - the furthest I have got and still mc is 11 weeks, so I have exactly a week to go. Will not honestly feel ok until after my scan, which is in 17 days. Just taking one day at a time. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## KerryGold

Snap!

I'm also 10 weeks today with 17 days til scan! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## ktc82

Roll on everyones scans & then we can all relax a little. Mines 8th august, cant come quick enough x


----------



## cb1

Gorgeous pictures Katiie! Good luck to everyone else who has scans coming up, I'm looking forward to seeing those lovely scan pics soon xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone hope you're ok?

So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was do official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (Hippie would you mind updating on front page for me?)

He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsb0c98e00.jpg


----------



## Katiie

I think your having a girl ;)


----------



## baby1wanted

Katiie said:


> I think your having a girl ;)

Ooh I can't lie Katiie I would love a little girl! DH is convinced we're blue though, only 7 more weeks until we find out!


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay loving the scan pics ladies :cloud9:

Roll on past all our loss milestones so we can maybe begin to enjoy these pregnancies a little bit more :flower:

Happy Sunday all

XxX


----------



## younglove

Congrats to all who have had recent scans! :)

Can I ask you ladies - how are you feeling these days? What are your symptoms?

My symptoms have decreased a lot. My m/s is gone, and my tummy hasn't really grown in the past week (I'm fairly small so any previous bloating/growth has been obvious). Sometimes I'm tired and my breasts hurt a bit, but mostly I'm feeling much better these days. Nothing that 100% makes me feel pregnant. I'm just a bit nervous since I had a mmc last pregnancy. I guess it's normal to be nervous though...

I have another 8 days until my scan. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## vixie27

My ms went at 11 weeks I feel better now too. I'm still tired but that's all. Scan in 24 hours 43 minutes.......I'm excited x


----------



## cb1

Good luck Vixie, can't wait to see your pic!

As for symptoms my boobs are no longer sore, although they are still fuller than before. My bump hasn't made any obvious progress in the last couple of weeks, but I didn't have the flattest stomach to start with. I'm 14 weeks today (based on revised scan dates) and still have nausea - but mine had been so bad the doctor put me on mess to control it, which I'm now weaning myself off.

For those with scans coming up I know how nerve racking this is (I was in tears on the bed when she was putting the gel on last week), I can't wait until we all reach 2nd tri safely xxx


----------



## vixie27

Oh my god Im so excited I cud pee my pants I just heard baby on the doppler for the first time. Sounded like a little train but cudnt record as was right next to placenta so was lots of whooshing x


----------



## baby1wanted

vixie27 said:


> Oh my god Im so excited I cud pee my pants I just heard baby on the doppler for the first time. Sounded like a little train but cudnt record as was right next to placenta so was lots of whooshing x

Yay!!! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

vixie27 said:
 

> Oh my god Im so excited I cud pee my pants I just heard baby on the doppler for the first time. Sounded like a little train but cudnt record as was right next to placenta so was lots of whooshing x

Aah, that's brilliant! Takes pressure off for scan a bit as well. I've managed to hear mine every day since Fri which is really helping me with my anxiety. I know it could still be there one day and not the next, but helps me through the day to know I've heard it.

Good luck today, thinking of you x


----------



## KerryGold

Just ordered my Doppler too!

It should be here tomorrow! (Although TBH I will probably then be scared to use it, hyperemesis or not! :dohh:)

xXx


----------



## vixie27

Had my scan today.....my little bean was very lively :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katiie

I'm guessing boy!!! :blue:


----------



## vixie27

Thats the back of the head lol I, thinking boy too though x


----------



## cb1

Yay Vixie! It's great to see these scan pictures appearing!! Who's up next? I thought there were a few scans due this week xx


----------



## KerryGold

Tomorrow is as far as I got before I started bleeding with my :angel: I finally lost them 3 days later.

I'm doing pretty okay since the HG is kicking my butt and providing reassurance vs the no symptoms of a MMC. Plus I can barely conceal my belly but...

Yeah, it's still going to be a scary/emotional few days :cry:

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> Tomorrow is as far as I got before I started bleeding with my :angel: I finally lost them 3 days later.
> 
> I'm doing pretty okay since the HG is kicking my butt and providing reassurance vs the no symptoms of a MMC. Plus I can barely conceal my belly but...
> 
> Yeah, it's still going to be a scary/emotional few days :cry:
> 
> xXx

:hugs: I am right there with you. My d-day is Friday. I have no reason to believe anything is wrong, but can't quite believe things will be okay either.

Emotional and scary are good words. I will add rollercoaster. Eek :wacko:


----------



## vixie27

Good luck both of you. My d day this time was 9 weeks 3 days. Once I was 11 weeks that last week flew. Me and dh have been trying since October 2011 and had 3 losses. It's 7am here and I can't sleep my 7 year old son just got out of bed and said mum can you believe this time the baby grew properly....bless him x


----------



## hur575

Yay Vixie! my scan is on Friday, worried!!


----------



## vixie27

Good luck for today hur can't wait to see a pic x


----------



## hinkybinky

Fingers crossed for you today, hur x


----------



## hur575

thanks ladies. It went ok. risk very low. baby fine. I will post a scan picture later. good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> thanks ladies. It went ok. risk very low. baby fine. I will post a scan picture later. good luck to everyone waiting

Great news :happydance:


----------



## KerryGold

Yay! :D

xXx


----------



## ktc82

Fab news vixie & hur :) 

When is your scan hinky? Mines thursday.. its dragging x


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay for a fab scan Hur :dance:

So...who is left for the dating scan now? Mine's not till the 15th by choice...wanted after my son's first birthday just in case anything bad happens so it's not going to ruin his day...the worry never ends huh?

How many of us are actively on the thread?

How many staying team :yellow: ?

Can the front page be updated?

Have a good weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## hinkybinky

My scan is on 13th, was due to be on 12th but they changed it. So I still have 10 days. 11 weeks today, this is the time I started bleeding with my first mc but I do feel very pregnant and therefore still have quite a lot of hope.

When is everyone elses?

As for finding out gender, we didn't last time, but will this time so that we can get organised!


----------



## vixie27

I have a private 4d gender scan booked for 27th august cant wait to find out if we are pink or blue. We have 1 of each so we don't mind either way x


----------



## cb1

We are staying team yellow!! 

My next scan isn't til September now. I feel like I'm in a weird limbo where my symptoms have decreased so I don't feel as pregnant as I did, my bloating has reduced so I don't look as pregnant as I did, and I can't feel any movement yet. I can't wait for that first reassuring kick! 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hippielove

Neversaynever said:


> Yay for a fab scan Hur :dance:
> 
> So...who is left for the dating scan now? Mine's not till the 15th by choice...wanted after my son's first birthday just in case anything bad happens so it's not going to ruin his day...the worry never ends huh?
> 
> How many of us are actively on the thread?
> 
> How many staying team :yellow: ?
> 
> Can the front page be updated?
> 
> Have a good weekend all :flower:
> 
> XxX

What needs to be updated?


----------



## baby1wanted

Could my edd be updated to the 3rd please Hippie? Thanks!


----------



## Hippielove

baby1wanted said:


> Could my edd be updated to the 3rd please Hippie? Thanks!

Updated... Your welcome.


----------



## Kyten1978

Had my 11 week scan on Monday. Here is a picture. Baby is hanging out on the roof. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ys11w(post).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KerryGold

I'm still here and still waiting!

11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.

My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:

xXx


----------



## hur575

Hi all,

This is my scan picture, I would love to know the gender, I can't wait. I know it is hard to see anything in that one though

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7195/t5jr.jpg


----------



## hinkybinky

Kyten1978 said:


> Had my 11 week scan on Monday. Here is a picture. Baby is hanging out on the roof. :haha:

Aw, lovely clear piccie! My son was upside-down for his first scan. I remember they flipped the pic for me so he looked the right way up before they printed it! I guess up and down doesn't mean much in there...

Hope everything continues to go well for you xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> I'm still here and still waiting!
> 
> 11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.
> 
> My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:
> 
> xXx

Ah, glad to hear you've managed to hear the heartbeat. I've checked every single day for mine, bit obsessive but I can get through the day a lot easier if I know things are ok in there.

What time is your scan on 13th? Mine is at 4pm, that is going to be a LONG day.


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my scan picture, I would love to know the gender, I can't wait. I know it is hard to see anything in that one though
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7195/t5jr.jpg

Lovely scan, bub looks very comfy!


----------



## KerryGold

hinkybinky said:


> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and still waiting!
> 
> 11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.
> 
> My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ah, glad to hear you've managed to hear the heartbeat. I've checked every single day for mine, bit obsessive but I can get through the day a lot easier if I know things are ok in there.
> 
> What time is your scan on 13th? Mine is at 4pm, that is going to be a LONG day.Click to expand...

I think it's around 11.30. Need to.check exactly.

My 12-week scan with DD was around the time of yours though. I took the bright side as I didn't have to go back to work afterwards! :haha:

10 more days to go though... :hissy:

I was early in the month with DD and one of the first to reach all the milestones. Now I feel like one of the last! :grr:

I'm so tired I wish I could sleep time away but a toddler does not permit it! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Neversaynever

hinkybinky said:


> My scan is on 13th, was due to be on 12th but they changed it. So I still have 10 days. 11 weeks today, this is the time I started bleeding with my first mc but I do feel very pregnant and therefore still have quite a lot of hope.
> 
> When is everyone elses?
> 
> As for finding out gender, we didn't last time, but will this time so that we can get organised!

Keep positive...swap my 12 days for your 10 :haha:

What do you think your cooking?



vixie27 said:


> I have a private 4d gender scan booked for 27th august cant wait to find out if we are pink or blue. We have 1 of each so we don't mind either way x

Any inkling? Not long to find out :dance:



cb1 said:


> We are staying team yellow!!
> 
> My next scan isn't til September now. I feel like I'm in a weird limbo where my symptoms have decreased so I don't feel as pregnant as I did, my bloating has reduced so I don't look as pregnant as I did, and I can't feel any movement yet. I can't wait for that first reassuring kick!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

Will that be the 20 week anomaly scan? Won't be long before you feel something :winkwink:

I was feeling ok until the last week when the sickness feeling came back and tiredness :dohh:



Hippielove said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a fab scan Hur :dance:
> 
> So...who is left for the dating scan now? Mine's not till the 15th by choice...wanted after my son's first birthday just in case anything bad happens so it's not going to ruin his day...the worry never ends huh?
> 
> How many of us are actively on the thread?
> 
> How many staying team :yellow: ?
> 
> Can the front page be updated?
> 
> Have a good weekend all :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> What needs to be updated?Click to expand...

Can you put me on there :haha: due 18th unless dating can changes it :wacko: and staying team yellow :thumbup:



Kyten1978 said:


> Had my 11 week scan on Monday. Here is a picture. Baby is hanging out on the roof. :haha:

:rofl: LOVE that pic



KerryGold said:


> I'm still here and still waiting!
> 
> 11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.
> 
> My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:
> 
> xXx

Doppler is a sanity saver :thumbup: for me anyway..listen in once in the morning and I'm fine for the rest of the day. Looks like I'm the last for dating scan?



hur575 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my scan picture, I would love to know the gender, I can't wait. I know it is hard to see anything in that one though
> 
> https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7195/t5jr.jpg

Will you have a scan around 16 weeks to find out?



hinkybinky said:


> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and still waiting!
> 
> 11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.
> 
> My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ah, glad to hear you've managed to hear the heartbeat. I've checked every single day for mine, bit obsessive but I can get through the day a lot easier if I know things are ok in there.
> 
> What time is your scan on 13th? Mine is at 4pm, that is going to be a LONG day.Click to expand...

Nothing worse than late ass scans :dohh: :hugs:



KerryGold said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and still waiting!
> 
> 11 weeks today; which.was when I lost my :angel: But I heard Pip loud and.clear on the doppler last night so I'm confident they're doing well in there.
> 
> My scan is on the 13th and we'll be staying :yellow:
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ah, glad to hear you've managed to hear the heartbeat. I've checked every single day for mine, bit obsessive but I can get through the day a lot easier if I know things are ok in there.
> 
> What time is your scan on 13th? Mine is at 4pm, that is going to be a LONG day.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's around 11.30. Need to.check exactly.
> 
> My 12-week scan with DD was around the time of yours though. I took the bright side as I didn't have to go back to work afterwards! :haha:
> 
> 10 more days to go though... :hissy:
> 
> I was early in the month with DD and one of the first to reach all the milestones. Now I feel like one of the last! :grr:
> 
> I'm so tired I wish I could sleep time away but a toddler does not permit it! :dohh:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Does she not sleep at all in the day? I'd never survive if I didn't have a cheeky nap when Louis did :haha:

When's your EDD? I was the last one last time although had him two weeks early due to PE :wacko:

Still can't believe I'm pregnant and possibly going to be having another baby :shock:

XxX


----------



## vixie27

Im thinking boy......but ive been wrong with my other 2 lol I think boy because when I was pregnant with my ds I went off sex n didnt want anyone near me. I was the opposite with my dd n this time I cant stand being touched. I go dizzy which I did with my ds but not dd. I had headaches with dd but not ds or this time. We dont mind what we have x


----------



## ktc82

Had my scan yesterday all was well & got put forward 5 days :) baby was sleeping and upside down haha!! Most amazing experiences ever :) xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130808-WA0004_zps6e304b49.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> Had my scan yesterday all was well & got put forward 5 days :) baby was sleeping and upside down haha!! Most amazing experiences ever :) xx

Really pleased for you, lovely scan pic! My son's first scan pic looked really similar to this :) Over the worst bit now, hopefully you can relax and enjoy now x

Can't wait until Tuesday when we get to see our little bub!


----------



## ktc82

hinkybinky said:


> ktc82 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan yesterday all was well & got put forward 5 days :) baby was sleeping and upside down haha!! Most amazing experiences ever :) xx
> 
> Really pleased for you, lovely scan pic! My son's first scan pic looked really similar to this :) Over the worst bit now, hopefully you can relax and enjoy now x
> 
> Can't wait until Tuesday when we get to see our little bub!Click to expand...

Thank you hinky! Yes it feels real now & I am feeling much more relaxed. Roll on Tuesday for you :) x


----------



## Cryssie

Found out at 12.6 it's supposedly a girl. Tech is never wrong and wouldn't have told us if she had doubt. Confirming it in the 20th of this month.


----------



## Katiie

Yay!!!


----------



## hur575

ktc82 great scan, I was too put forward 5 days
hinkybinky good luck with the scan tomorrow


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> ktc82 great scan, I was too put forward 5 days
> hinkybinky good luck with the scan tomorrow

Thank you! Kerrygold is in the morning so save some good luck for her too xxx


----------



## ktc82

Thanks hur x

Good luck hinky & Kerry. x


----------



## KerryGold

All good with Pip! 66mm. EDD now 19 Feb. Nuchal was 1.6mm

Thinking.of you.Hinky!

xXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hinkybinky

Had our scan - bubba was so relaxed, chilling with hands behind head and legs in the air. I just couldn't believe there was really a baby in there, but there was!

Everything is looking good and 20 week scan booked in for 7th Oct. Roll on second tri, woo hoo!

Thanks for all your support, ladies x
 



Attached Files:







Hastings-20130813-00225 (2).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ktc82

So pleased all is well with your scans :)

Hinky is your due date still the same then? Baby does look very chilled haha x


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay for good scans ladies :happydance:

Two sleeps till mine :sleep: :coffee:

XxX


----------



## hinkybinky

ktc82 said:


> So pleased all is well with your scans :)
> 
> Hinky is your due date still the same then? Baby does look very chilled haha x

Thanks, have been moved one day earlier, just updated my ticker, so will be 13 weeks on Friday instead of Saturday :happydance:


----------



## vixie27

How was your scan neversaynever? X


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah thanks Vixie :)

Scan went fine thanks...forward two days so 14 weeks today :thumbup:

Has been a very hectic few days and hopefully back on track tomorrow when back home after a weekend away :wacko:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## vixie27

So I had my gender scan.......im team pink ;-)


----------



## hinkybinky

vixie27 said:


> So I had my gender scan.......im team pink ;-)

Oh wow, congratulations! :happydance:

I'd love to have a girl this time. Obviously as long as it' healthy etc etc but awwww girls' clothes are so much better than boring boy stuff!!


----------



## cb1

Congratulations Vixey!!

How is everyone else getting on? I feel like I'm in a bit of limbo at the moment, 5 weeks since my last scan and 3 week until my next one... I can't wait to feel movement or something to reassure me all is ok!


----------



## vixie27

My next scan is 4 weeks tomorrow and I can't wait!!


----------



## cb1

Is anyone still reading this?? I have my anomaly scan tomorrow... Keeping my fingers crossed all is well


----------



## ktc82

Good luck cb1 :) 

I had my scan today,all is well & its a BOY!! So happy!

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## hur575

Congrats Ktc82 I am having a boy too

how are you ladies? it has been so long, I have been feeling down, last week I had the worse week, I have been having panic attack, can't breath, wake up at night scared to death and can't sleep, I felt suffocated, and just crying all the time. I am glad it is better now, I did not understand what was happening to me, I am over the moon to last that long in my pregnancy, and baby is doing fine but the doctor assured me it is normal, and it is the hormones not me!


----------



## vixie27

I had my 21 week scan Friday and baby is measuring abnormally big. I have a gtt booked for when I'm 24 weeks and another scan at 28 weeks to check her growth.

I've not had any panic attacks hur but pregnancy does some weird things lol x


----------



## hur575

Thanks vixie27, is your scan coming up soon?? I too have a scan in a week time, as they could not see the heart from inside, it seems there is always something they can't see, first they could not see the head in my 20 week scan so I was asked to come back in two weeks, now the heart, but they assured me everything seem fine. I then have scans at 28, 30, 34 weeks because I am fat lol


----------



## vixie27

Hi hur, I have my next scan on 19th November. I have my gtt this Monday coming. Been having lots of movement I think she is doing acrobatics in there lol. With my little girl I had to be rescanned as she was laying funny at my 20 week scan and they couldn't see the heart x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah lovely to hear from you ladies...I had unsubscribed by accident :dohh:

Glad all is going well with everyone...anyone else staying :yellow:

I'm also having extra scans for being just over the fat it off point :blush: also having a scan at 24 weeks to check blood flow and for notches which can be an early indicator for IUGR and PE. I had PE with my son so they're keeping a closer eye on me thankfully :thumbup:

Still haven bought anything...fear is still there

Happy weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I'm having rainbow twin boys due feb 6th. I have a rainbow princess also after mcing twins in 2010 x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah twins...you nervous?

XxC


----------



## Hevalouaddict

A bit but I can't wait to meet them now


----------



## Neversaynever

How're you doing with names?

We struggled with boys names last time so if its a boy this time too we are in deep doo doo!

XxX


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Names are picked just need 1 middle name but we can't agree


----------



## Neversaynever

Fab :thumbup:

Do we get to know them or wait till the boys are here?

How is everyone else getting on?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I'm having Michael Paul Alexander and David Thomas ------ just need another name any suggestions would be greatful


----------



## hur575

ladies, I had my baby boy at 24 weeks, so far he is good but he is been monitored carefully, it is going be a long journey for us, please remember my little boy in your prayers. happy long and healthy pregnancy for you ladies.


----------



## Neversaynever

Heva...Edward?

Hur...scary times ahead...shall be thinking positive thoughts for you and your boy...:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

hur575 said:


> ladies, I had my baby boy at 24 weeks, so far he is good but he is been monitored carefully, it is going be a long journey for us, please remember my little boy in your prayers. happy long and healthy pregnancy for you ladies.

Oh my goodness, what a shock... congratulations on your boy - sending you lots of love and keeping everything crossed for you all xxx


----------



## vixie27

Sending you prayers hur xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope all is going well Hur :hugs:

Had another scan today to check for notches and placenta function and all good :thumbup:

How's everyone else?

XxX


----------



## Baileeboo77

Oh hun prayers for you a your little miracle, hope hes home with you soon enough!


----------



## ktc82

hur575 said:


> ladies, I had my baby boy at 24 weeks, so far he is good but he is been monitored carefully, it is going be a long journey for us, please remember my little boy in your prayers. happy long and healthy pregnancy for you ladies.

Wow.. congrats on ur baby boy!! Will be praying for him xx


----------

